# 2002 Allroad - wiring of oil temp level sensor - where is 10 pin connector T10o



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

Trying to trace the oil temp level sensor wires. 
From sensor, it goes to 
T10o (ping 8 and 9), connector 10 pin, brown, connector station electronic box plenum chamber 

Where is the 'electronic box' in 'plenum chamber' (where is plenum chamber)? 

Bentley computer broke down, can't access.


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

opcorn: 

Are you pulling a specifc DTC/code for this?


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

No codes. Probably should read oil temp or level values with vagcom. If it shows, must be the gsuge. 
Sensor is Meyle.


----------

